# Question about epsom salt for fin rot :c



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

So little alle has fin rot. Sigh.
I just cleaned his tank completely and used conditioner. His tank gets to like 78-80 with his marine land heater. He's in a 1.5 gal. I don't know the ph and that stuff, but everythings normal and as it always is. I clean out his tank completely every week with 25-75% changes every few days.
My question is, I hear people taking about epsom salt for fin rot (?) And would like to know where I could get the kind that would help him. Im broke, so no 30$ things please, and online isn't really a viable option. If its just the kind that goes in a bath, plain, I can get that easily, right?
also, any other methods for helping him? Its not serious yet, btw. I'm gonna do large water changes frequently and do 100% like 2-3 times a week.
Thank you, guys :c I feel bad for my little friend..


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sipping Tea* 

Calm yourself... 

I got Epsom Salt at the local Walgreens for just a few dollars... I think 3$ or was it 4$... 
It's NOT expensive.

You can find it in the Medicine area as it's meant for foot-baths and soaking. I'm using it to treat Drax's bad eye *Glares* No it's not Popeye! I keep my water Pristine *Flails*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> *Sipping Tea*
> 
> Calm yourself...
> 
> ...


I'll look for that. and I know it is, he's just got a wonky eye is all :3 how much did you use per gallon? should I use that only in my hospital tank and remove him, put him back to the big one? :< I don't wanna hurt the poor boy.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if Epsom salt would help with fin rot. As far as I know, it helps with swelling and bloating issues. Maybe you could try Aquarium salt? It's not expensive and it's easy to find. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Colibri said:


> I'm not sure if Epsom salt would help with fin rot. As far as I know, it helps with swelling and bloating issues. Maybe you could try Aquarium salt? It's not expensive and it's easy to find. I hope he gets better soon!


I have that  but I was told it doesn't help with fin rot.
Sooo confused @,@ I ve heard it being used for boat and stuff, though, yeah.
I'll research more @[email protected]


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally I like aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for rot, injuries etc....along with 100% daily water changes and tannins for 10 days while in QT.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Personally I like aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for rot, injuries etc....along with 100% daily water changes and tannins for 10 days while in QT.


Thanks! Will do. What is tannins?


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Tannins are, for instance, Indian Almond Leaves. They're great soothers for bettas because they tan the water as the color Thailand wild bettas live in. Besides, they have natural anti-stress ingredients.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use tannins from naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf and as posted Indian almond leaf or the blackwater extract and even decaf green tea will provide tannins

I like to pre-mix my treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add the tsp/gal aquarium salt and my Oak leaves (10-12 crushed/gallon) and let the oak leaf steep and release their tannins for at least an hour before use...the longer they steep the more tannins will be released the darker the water will become (shake well before use)

I use this pre-mixed treatment water for my daily 100% water changes for 10 days- to help make correct dosage and water changes easier

I like to treat in small QT containers that I can float in a heated tank (attached so it doesn't sink)

Its important to make sure the treatment water is within a couple of degrees between new and old water so not to cause temp related problems-some times I will float a second container of treatment water in the same heated tank so that the water will be the same temp and all I have to do is net the fish and move to the second container each day.

It is also important to provide good nutrition to help promote healing of either live or frozen food in small amount several times a day.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I use tannins from naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf and as posted Indian almond leaf or the blackwater extract and even decaf green tea will provide tannins
> 
> I like to pre-mix my treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add the tsp/gal aquarium salt and my Oak leaves (10-12 crushed/gallon) and let the oak leaf steep and release their tannins for at least an hour before use...the longer they steep the more tannins will be released the darker the water will become (shake well before use)
> 
> ...


I'll try to get that, thank you for the advice  would freeze dried blood worms work? In moderation? He gets pellets around three or for times a day aleady.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Colibri said:


> Tannins are, for instance, Indian Almond Leaves. They're great soothers for bettas because they tan the water as the color Thailand wild bettas live in. Besides, they have natural anti-stress ingredients.


Thankies  I'm gonna look into them, for sure <3


----------

